# Anyone Using a 14 Degree Bit in your P.C. 4210 / 4212 Dovetail Jig?



## pintodeluxe

I was reading the supplementary instruction manual for the Porter Cable 4200 series dovetail jig, and apparently you can use different bits. The jig comes with a 13/32" 7 degree bit, that produces a 3/8" depth of cut. This bit works well and makes strong, tight fitting dovetails. However the angles are so shallow, they almost look like box joints. 
According to the manual, a 5/8" diameter bit with a 14 degree angle and a 9/16" depth of cut is also compatable with the 4200 series jigs for cutting half-blind dovetails.
Rockler lists part number 91089 which is a 5/8", 14 degree, and 5/8" maximum depth of cut. 
Anyone had any success with different dovetail bits used with P.C. jigs?


----------



## pintodeluxe

A link to the supplemental manual…
http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000211AA.pdf


----------



## tenontim

I couldn't get the manual to load, but normally, the shallower angle is used for hardwood dovetails and the steeper angle for softwood. That's the rule of thumb I use for hand cutting dovetails.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I prefer the steeper angle for aesthetic reasons. 
Maybe I'll try the Rockler bit to see if that works. The thing is, there is only one depth that works for each bit (when cutting half-blind dovetails). The supplementary manual has a nice chart to help you pick the right bit specs.


----------



## RiverWood

I have not tried it, yet, but thanks for the best information I have seen on the PC jig


----------



## pintodeluxe

I ordered the Rockler #91089 bit. I will let you know if it works.


----------



## NiteWalker

Thanks for the heads up.
I'll be watching with interest.

I put one of the bits you mentioned in my cart and I'll grab it if everything turns out ok.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Link to further info…
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40073

The Rockler 91089 worked well. It is a 14 degree dovetail bit 5/8" wide, with a 5/8" depth of cut. 
I set the bit to cut slightly less than 5/8", and the fit was good. Pictures show the 14 degree bit vs. the standard 7 degree bit that comes with the 4210 / 4212 jig.


----------



## ajosephg

Thanks for the info. I think the 14 degree does look better.


----------



## BillWhite

Now this kind of info is what 'Jocks is all about. Thanks for the tip.
Bill


----------



## toolmantim

I made this jig one of my early Christmas presents and at the moment attempting to modify the Rockler dust collection hood to it. Nothing replaces the look of a well made home shop built dovetail joint on a project. Its one of the things people see when checking out our handy work.


----------



## bandit571

This is the supplied bit. I just slapped something together, just to try out a new router to see how it worked with the jig…









needs a bit more fine tuning, though. That old barn wood don't like router bits…


----------



## NiteWalker

Just another heads up; I went to grab the rockler bit and it's on backorder until march 2013.
Lee valley has the same bit (item #16J17.55) and it's cheaper. Pair that with free shipping over $40 until 1/7 and we have a winner. 

Edit to add: MLCS has the same bit as well (item # 7699) even cheaper than the lee valley bit. Not bad if you're just testing the waters.


----------



## WM09

DO YOU HAVE TO USE THE LEFT SIDE AND RIGHT SIDE, OR CAN YOU JUST CUT ALL FROM ONE SIDE


----------



## pintodeluxe

You can cut them all on one side, as long as your drawer width is 3-1/4", 4-1/4", 5-1/4" etc. 
The side stops can be adjusted if needed with the supplied allen wrench.


----------



## WM09

THE PROBLEM IS, THE BOX IN MY PIC IS WHAT I WANT TO USE THE DOVETAILS ON. 48×23x23


----------



## johnstoneb

That supplemental manual has a lot of info in it. To bad PC makes it so hard to find on their website.


----------



## WM09

ALL THE WOOD IS T & G THE SUPPLEMENTAL MANUAL DOES NOT EVEN SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THIS


----------

